# TT 240 bhp QS



## Angusl (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Guys - I'm not quite there yet but my plans are to acquire a MK1 240 bhp ltd edition TT. I fell in love with them in 2006 and had a test drive but I never committed at the time as I was commuting on the big BMW Adventure bikes. I am currently in the VAG mindset having a rather lively 1995 Corrado VR6 that is almost fully sorted so nearly ready for a tidy up respray and sell on to another owner. I have had my eye firmly on the MK1 240 bhp TT's and I plan to upgrade to a stage 3 setup. I feel the Corrado VR6 is a fantastic car but the FWD will always limit what can be done to it. In my view Corrado turbocharging isn't worth the hassle because all you will achieve is a rather long set of wheel spins under hard acceleration. Something the tt should be able to handle given the Quattro drive. I'm always looking and see a few 240's for sale but they often have the seller words "appreciating" associated with them... Whats the deal on this because in my experience car prices in the main only go one way (before a car becomes a classic then all bets are off) and after looking the other day I was pleasantly surprised to see that they have come down to very reasonable levels. My Corrado is proof of this - to drive it is to fall in love with it every time especially after a short dual carriageway and roundabout blast  There must be plenty of experience with the 240 ltd TT - Any pointers or pitfalls to look out for I know the basics of full service history and lowest mileage affordable. Are there any known faults or lengthy mileage related consumables like belt tensioners etc...

Hopefully this time I will get one... I am also looking fwd to proper OBD2 usage on the TT ! 1995 was a significant year for OBD !

I am probably being lazy as I know all of the answers are in this forum somewhere


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Angusl, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

Clutch is weaker on the QS & rusts on the front wheel arches... Recaros are a must.

Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  
Check behind the front wheels on the inner wing for rust coming from behind the paint seen it on a good few qS TTs inc mine at 3 years old ant 8k on the clock
Here's a little picture of mine to keep you going until you find one :lol:


----------



## Angusl (Jun 22, 2015)

Guys thank you for the info. 
I will be paying specific attention to the rust under the front wheel arches. That's a bit surprising to hear and unless you are armed with that knowledge beforehand it would be easy to miss on an average inspection.

Avus silver... That would be the one I go for given the ideal choice.

The dealer registered car I drove back in 2006 I only walked away from it because it didn't have the Bose system in it.

I will certainly be taking my time as the Corrado needs to be finished and sold first. Nearly there.

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Angusl said:


> Guys thank you for the info.
> I will be paying specific attention to the rust under the front wheel arches. That's a bit surprising to hear and unless you are armed with that knowledge beforehand it would be easy to miss on an average inspection.
> 
> Avus silver... That would be the one I go for given the ideal choice.
> ...


Defo take your time took me 18 months to find the right qS and that was when they were 30 months old. Onething to remember the road tax is all most double if they are regestered after the 22 of March 06


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine will be up for sale soon 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## Angusl (Jun 22, 2015)

malstt said:


> Mine will be up for sale soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Hi malstt, Sorry its been a few months now and I haven't got back to you yet...I am curious about your QS if its still for sale can you give me some details please - Colour, mileage, service history, Bose y/n?, damage history and mods if any. I just got rid of my family car as the kids have gone now and am looking for a backup for the Corrado. I think the QS could win me over this time.

Regards
Angusl


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry mate. Provisionally sold. Will let you know if it falls through.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Angusl said:


> Hi Guys - I'm not quite there yet but my plans are to acquire a MK1 240 bhp ltd edition TT. I fell in love with them in 2006 and had a test drive but I never committed at the time as I was commuting on the big BMW Adventure bikes. I am currently in the VAG mindset having a rather lively 1995 Corrado VR6 that is almost fully sorted so nearly ready for a tidy up respray and sell on to another owner. I have had my eye firmly on the MK1 240 bhp TT's and I plan to upgrade to a stage 3 setup. I feel the Corrado VR6 is a fantastic car but the FWD will always limit what can be done to it. In my view Corrado turbocharging isn't worth the hassle because all you will achieve is a rather long set of wheel spins under hard acceleration. Something the tt should be able to handle given the Quattro drive. I'm always looking and see a few 240's for sale but they often have the seller words "appreciating" associated with them... Whats the deal on this because in my experience car prices in the main only go one way (before a car becomes a classic then all bets are off) and after looking the other day I was pleasantly surprised to see that they have come down to very reasonable levels. My Corrado is proof of this - to drive it is to fall in love with it every time especially after a short dual carriageway and roundabout blast  There must be plenty of experience with the 240 ltd TT - Any pointers or pitfalls to look out for I know the basics of full service history and lowest mileage affordable. Are there any known faults or lengthy mileage related consumables like belt tensioners etc...
> 
> Hopefully this time I will get one... I am also looking fwd to proper OBD2 usage on the TT ! 1995 was a significant year for OBD !
> 
> I am probably being lazy as I know all of the answers are in this forum somewhere


"appreciating" relates to desirability/demand - People like yourself specifically want one - demand is high - numbers limited - so prices strong - good ingredients for future classic


----------

